# How to potty train my hedgehog?



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

His poop's color has normalized now it was green for the first 4 days now its red. I can see major improvement in his behavior and he's slowly opening up to me. He doesn't ball up all the time anymore, which is very good! He didn't huff as much as before and I am loving every second of it. The problem is, at 5:30 I wake him up and take him to my bed, But after a few minutes he'd take a crap on my brand new bedsheets. I think he thinks that my bed is the litter box. Haha. I had to pour disinfectant alcohol all over the area. 

How do I potty train the little critter?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If you do a search of the forum for litter training you will find tons of old threads that will help  .


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

A lot of them can't be potty trained but what you can do to reduce the chances of getting pooped on is wake him up, then give him a little time to eat, drink and go to the bathroom in his cage and then take him out. Mine need about 10-15 minutes and then they're good to go.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Baby hedgies will poop when you wake them up (they are pooping machines :lol

He doesn't think your bed is a litter box, he just really needs to go once he's woken up

It would be a better idea to wake him up, let him roam around and do his business and then take him out 

I have no advice for litter training because my Kashi took to the litter pan right away.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

What kind of pan and litter/liner do you use shaelikestaquitos?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

It comes with the Carolina Storm Wheel, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Before I got the CSW, I did not have anything, but on the area that the wheel was at, I put some paper towels down. I noticed right away that if Kashi did not pee/poo on the wheel, he would pee/poo next to the wheel. Of course, when he was a baby, he had little "accidents," but not anymore 

Now I have the litter pan that comes with the CSW that goes under the wheel. He uses this and sometimes I will still see a stray poo but usually it's right next to the wheel so I figure maybe he trampled in it while he was running and then brought it out onto the fleece ^-^

He also never "goes" on me unless he has no choice... by that I mean that he will start acting restless trying to get off me and I guess find a place to "go." If he does this, then I will usually put him back in his cage and he will go do his business and I will pick him up for some more cuddle time ^-^


----------

